# Horn (boynuza benzeyen hava üfleme aleti)



## Bespelled

Merhabalar,

Türkçe'de "horn"un karşılığını söyleyebilecek olan var mıdır? Boynuza benzeyen, içine üflendiğinde güçlü bir ses çıkaran, eskiden avda ve askeride kullanılan aletten bahsediyorum (mesela dağılmış olan orduyu toplamak için, ya da bir saldırıyı başlatmak için). Ortaçağ temalı filmlerde sık görülür. Bir türlü Türkçe kelimesini bulamadım.

Yardımcı olabilirseniz çok sevinirim.  Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

*Boru *olsa gerek.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Conch - Konç

Maybe ??


----------



## Bespelled

Teşekkürler Rallino, RimeoftheAncientMariner.



Rallino said:


> *Boru *olsa gerek.



Benim de aklıma en çok yatan kelime *boru*, fakat emin olamamıştım çünkü aratırken çıkmadı karşıma. 



RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Conch - Konç
> 
> Maybe ??



I think in Turkish *konç *has a different meaning. It means the part of a boot or stocking between one's foot and one's knee.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bespelled said:


> (...)Boynuza benzeyen, içine üflendiğinde güçlü bir ses çıkaran, eskiden *avda ve askeride *kullanılan aletten bahsediyorum (mesela *dağılmış olan orduyu toplamak* için, ya da bir *saldırıyı başlatmak *için). *Ortaçağ temalı* filmlerde sık görülür. Bir türlü Türkçe kelimesini bulamadım.(...)



Merhaba Bespelled,

Sizin bu açıklamalarınız bana '_La chanson de Roland_'*daki *Cor* ya *olifant *ı hatırlattı (ama destanda olifant değil hep 'Cor' kullanılır) . Tam sizin dediğiniz ve istediğiniz gibi : savaş meydanında hem de ortaçağda,...


* La Chanson de Roland : Fransız edebiyatın en ünlü ortacağa ait destanlarından biri.


> Roland Destanı
> *Roland Destanı (Chanson de Roland), Ortaçağ Frank destanıdır.*
> Roland adlı bir kahramanın bir avuç arkadaşıyla beraber Müslüman Araplara karşı verdiği mücadeleyi konu alır. Hikâye İspanya'da ve Frank imparatoru Charlemagne döneminde geçer. Ortaçağ'ın daha geç dönemlerinde yazıya geçirilmiştir.



Eğer arzu ederseniz,_ La Chanson de Roland_ ile _Cor_ Hakkında bu sayfayı okuyabilirsiniz.


O yüzden 'Cor'u sizin istediğiniz kelimeye en uygun bulduğum için Fransızca-Türkçe sözlüklerinde araştırdım ve sonunuda burada şunu buldum :



> cor */kor / *nm müz. boru, korno; kornocu;(...)
> cor [le] boru, korno; kornocu; nasır



Bu yüzden 'boru'  en doğru seçim.

İyi günler !


----------



## Bespelled

Çok teşekkür ederim, Gemmenita  Çok yardımcı oldunuz.


----------



## mlle.butterfly

"Boru"
Hatta savaşta kullanılanlar için "savaş borusu, hücum borusu" gibi varyasyonlar mevcuttur.


----------

